# Tyne and Wear roll call



## Spanky Longhorn (Jul 8, 2010)

Put you hand up if you live in the Former Metropolitan County of Tyne and Wear (FMCTaW).

Put your hands up if you accidentally come across Raul Moat.

I live in Newcastle, about fifteen minutes walk east of the centre, and about five minutes walk from the Cradlewell.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm nearly there, but in Durham, which has two prisons, which is nice.

I can't wait to move back down south again.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 8, 2010)

Just over the river from Newcastle.Haven't seen the runaway but know people close by who worked with him as doormen and gardeners.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jul 8, 2010)

skunkboy69 said:


> Just over the river from Newcastle.Haven't seen the runaway but know people close by who worked with him as doormen and gardeners.



I was out drinking with a mate of his brothers last night


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jul 8, 2010)

bi0boy said:


> I'm nearly there, but in Durham, which has two prisons, which is nice.
> 
> I can't wait to move back down south again.



I find the city of Durham quite pleasant, nice for a Sunday afternoon in the sun.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 9, 2010)

Gateshead here.

No sign of Moat, but did spot a lookalike working next door to my office yesterday


----------



## janeb (Jul 10, 2010)

Lived in Heaton until 4 weeks ago, just moved to York


----------



## Limejuice (Jul 11, 2010)

Family in Whitley Bay and Tynemouth.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jul 14, 2010)

janeb said:


> Lived in Heaton until 4 weeks ago, just moved to York



I lived in Heaton for a while, just round the corner from the sweetshop.


----------



## janeb (Jul 15, 2010)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I lived in Heaton for a while, just round the corner from the sweetshop.



Ahhh, Cloughs - a great  sweetshop and a landmark in Newcastle


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 15, 2010)

My Mum lives outside Durham in what was a mining village, but now most young men are either on the dole or in the army. Most older men are part-time security guards or on the dole


----------

